# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Where do you get your birds?

## Tootsiepop254

Feed store, hatchery, or local breeders?

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep!

I have purchased and traded birds from all three sources.

----------


## nell67

I also have used all three sources, if I am looking for laying hens I go to a trusted, usually Amish (they don't like to cross-breed their animals) but my preference is ordering from Murray McMurray Hatcheries. I get the breed I really want (usually Ameraucanas). Feed Store chicks can do well, if the store personnel keep people from handling them, or giving them to their kids to play with, you have to be leery of someone who comes in from a farm with sick chickens and want to handle chicks out of each pen, potentially spreading disease.  This is the best time of year to order from the hatcheries.

----------

